# How to stop snipe



## chris lewis (Jun 15, 2012)

How do I stop this using a 8 inch jet jointer?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

chris lewis said:


> How do I stop this using a 8 inch jet jointer?


I do not often see snipe on a jointer. Is this the front or exit end of the board? All boards, or just this one? How long is the board?


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Either your blades are set too high, outfeed table too low, or your infeed and outfeed tables aren't parallel.


----------



## chris lewis (Jun 15, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I do not often see snipe on a jointer. Is this the front or exit end of the board? All boards, or just this one? How long is the board?


The boards are 5inch wide by 34 inch long happens on the tale end I think my out feed side is to low


----------



## chris lewis (Jun 15, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I do not often see snipe on a jointer. Is this the front or exit end of the board? All boards, or just this one? How long is the board?


I've done two scraps to test it


----------



## chris lewis (Jun 15, 2012)

Y'all were right the out feed was two low I feel like an idiot should have seen it thanks for the reply y'all I'm sure I will have a lot more ?


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

If possible also stand on the outfeed side of the planer. As the board nears the end, lift slightly on the end of the board. This will keep it from dropping down and creating the snipe.


----------

